# Face swelling



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy did not sleep good last night. She sleeps with me so I hear her making licking sounds all night. Finally at 4am this morning I had to put her on the floor. I wasnt getting any sleep either. So when I get up this morning I notice her face looks odd. Within a couple of hours....it just ballooned! Rushed her to the vet. They were closed for the morning but took her anyway. Gave her a shot of steriods. They think something bit her. Hopefully she will be better within 24 hours....but she looks so pathetic right now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww her poor little eye! She looks quite sad. Poor thing. I'm glad the vet could get a steroid into her right away. What a worry! I hope she's on the rebound soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhh she looks WAY WORSE here! The pic you sent to my phone just looked a lil puffy. The same thing happened to Oakley -- got bit by something and ballooned and they gave the steroid shot and steroids/benedryl and was fine but she was a big pufferface for a few hours still after the shot. So very glad you got her seen right away and she will be right as rain sooner than later


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Awww her poor little eye! She looks quite sad. Poor thing. I'm glad the vet could get a steroid into her right away. What a worry! I hope she's on the rebound soon.


Thanks Tracy. They gave us steriod pills in case it happens again. Vet didnt want something like this happening at night or on the weekend and we end up at the emergency vet.



flippedstars said:


> Ahhh she looks WAY WORSE here! The pic you sent to my phone just looked a lil puffy. The same thing happened to Oakley -- got bit by something and ballooned and they gave the steroid shot and steroids/benedryl and was fine but she was a big pufferface for a few hours still after the shot. So very glad you got her seen right away and she will be right as rain sooner than later


Thats what they gave her......steroid/benadryl. Pufferface is exactly how she looks. She's so sad and clingy right now  I have no idea what caused it but you know how these pups are....noses are always in the dirt.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMGGGGGG!!!! Poor little Addy!!! She was making licking sounds...which could be an upset tummy too. Maxie did that one night after he got into the cat box. :roll: At any rate, I hope she's feeling better soon! Poor thing...she looks so miserable.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> OMGGGGGG!!!! Poor little Addy!!! She was making licking sounds...which could be an upset tummy too. Maxie did that one night after he got into the cat box. :roll: At any rate, I hope she's feeling better soon! Poor thing...she looks so miserable.


Thanks Heather!! She already looks better...not 100% but a definite improvement in the last hour:hello1:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I hope what ever bit her wasen't in your bed, Yikes. Hope she is feeling better soon. Poor little girl.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanna said:


> Wow, I hope what ever bit her wasen't in your bed, Yikes. Hope she is feeling better soon. Poor little girl.


Yikes :nshocked2: I didnt even think of that!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol guess what Kristy's gonna go do now? LAUNDRYYYY!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little Addy. She looks sooo sad there. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol guess what Kristy's gonna go do now? LAUNDRYYYY!


LMAO :laughing5: but your right!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Bless her heart! :-(


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Poor baby.  She looks so miserable in the picture.
I went through something similar with Lila, but it was the Nupro that did it to her. There are pics of her on a old thread.
I'm happy to hear she is doing better. I know how scary it can be.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH MY poor little thing......My Roxy did that after she had her rabies shot......Glad you got her in right away


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Oh my goodness. Poor baby.  She looks so miserable in the picture.
> I went through something similar with Lila, but it was the Nupro that did it to her. There are pics of her on a old thread.
> I'm happy to hear she is doing better. I know how scary it can be.


I was wondering if it was the Nupro Ive been giving it to the pups for 3 weeks now. How did you know it was the Nupro and how long were you giving it to her before she had the reaction????


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I didn't know Nupro could cause such a reaction?!?! I hope it's not that...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww poor baby and you!
I bet you were worried sick when you saw that.
I would be the same.
That pic is so pitiful.
Get well soon Addy! xxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy's swelling is completely gone this morning :hello1:

I called Nupro and they said if she had a reaction to it...it would have been within the first 24-48 hrs. Addy has been on it for almost 3 weeks. So Im going to continue with the Nupro because I do notice a difference in her shedding and thickness of her coat. So....if her face swells again...I might have to consider it being the Nupro....but I have some steroid pills in case that happens.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad she is feeling better and her cute little face is back to normal  That must have been quite a scare!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi kristi so glad little addy is back to her pretty self


----------

